# Venting plastic lids



## fleurdejoo (Aug 15, 2012)

So I want to vent some of these lids and make them similar to the "standard" lids I get from online or local pet store.

The ones that have the holes punched in them then the fabric glued to them.

Does anyone know what kind of glue to use?

It is such a thin layer I feel like it would have to be a spray?

Anyone?


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2012)

Are your lids just plain plastic? Just cut out the center and use a hot glue gun to glue in some screen or mesh. Very easy.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 15, 2012)

MantisPlace now sells the lids by themselves.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think using rubber cement with the brush on the lid would work. I don't know if it would be hazardous after it dries though.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 15, 2012)

I would do it the way Rick said, rubber cement has alot of fumes, you can also hot glue fine mesh to the sides if your still using ff's, top and side equal very good ventilation.

You can pick up a glue gun with some hot glue sticks for under 5 bucks.  

80oz deli's with side vents


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 15, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> So I want to vent some of these lids and make them similar to the "standard" lids I get from online or local pet store.
> 
> The ones that have the holes punched in them then the fabric glued to them.
> 
> ...


Your pets store has these? What's the name of it? Maybe there are some around me. I am in need of bigger cups so bad. I domt like to pay so much for shipping if I can avoid it.


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 15, 2012)

If its the 4.5" poly mesh lids I have dozens to spare, I can send you some.

Michael


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 15, 2012)

Hot glue gun! Will pick one today!

I am looking for smaller then 4.5. Which mantis place sells unvented.

The pet store is called pets palace but privately owned.

How much do u want for your 4.5 lids?


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2012)

That's the name: mantisplace.com. Rebeccas site.


----------



## saleen89559 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can someone tell me who makes the lids? I would like to wholesale the vented lids.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 23, 2012)

saleen89559 said:


> Can someone tell me who makes the lids? I would like to wholesale the vented lids.


You should.  I was going to buy a bunch from you until I saw the lids. :-/


----------



## Danny. (Aug 23, 2012)

DIY it's so easy...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2012)

Make sure you get the low heat glue gun and multitemp sticks, they wont stay sticky when dried.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 23, 2012)

Have to get that ding dang glue gun today!!!


----------



## saleen89559 (Aug 23, 2012)

DIY it is, going to a crafts store to get fabric today


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought some tiny hex's from Rebecca and I hole punched the lids.

I then lay the shear fabric on top and just pop the lid on.

I feel like it lets in more light and air.


----------

